# Ark Headwaters Fire Bans, June 2020



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

FYI - In case no one's posted it, AHRA has a fire ban in effect  including Lake, Chaffee and Fremont counties.

LM & USFS Stage 2 Fire Restrictions 
(Chaffee and Lake Counties) 
Includes: Railroad Bridge • Hecla Junction • Ruby Mtn • Salida East

BLM Stage 1 Fire Restrictions
(Fremont County)
Includes: Point Barr • Rincon • Vallie Bridge • Five Points

*Stage 2 Fire Restrictions prohibit the following acts:*

Building, maintaining, attending, or using a fire, campfire, charcoal barbecue, or grills are prohibited on federal lands. The use of portable stoves, lanterns using gas, jellied petroleum, or pressurized liquid fuel are allowed.

Smoking, except in an enclosed vehicle or building, a developed recreation site, or while stopped in an area at least three feet in diameter that is barren or cleared of all flammable materials. 

*Stage 1 Fire Restrictions prohibit the following acts:*

Building, maintaining, attending or using a fire or campfire except within agency-provided fire grates at developed recreation sites. Devices using gas, jellied petroleum, or pressurized liquid fuel are permitted.

Smoking, except in an enclosed vehicle or building, a developed recreation site, or while stopped in an area at least three feet in diameter that is barren or cleared of all flammable materials.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

We have had no significant precipitation in Chaffee County since February, it is very, Very, VERY dry here. 

The Methodist Mountain fire last summer, which was started by lightning in Saguache County and migrated to our side of the mountain, just about decimated our local economy for several months while dry and windy conditions fed that fire through most of the fall. We do not need the added risk of campfires.

Reservoirs are full but the snow is by and large gone, so it will only get drier until a rainy pattern develops. 

Please leave the fires at home, it is real deal conditions ripe for wildfire development through the entire Upper Ark Valley.

Thanks for the reminder post.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Dry as a bone in Fremont as well. Please be smart. As mentioned, being plugged up with smoke from the Decker fire all last summer and the Hayden pass fire a few years ago it would be nice to have a year off. Thanks.

Water is about gone, get the ark while its above a grand, not gonna last.


----------

